# Rippin Lips hard at work



## ghost (Apr 23, 2005)

Rippin and I hit West Bay this afternoon. I shot these from my boat.


----------



## seawings (Aug 28, 2004)

Ghost...you have really been busy with that camera!!! Great pictures...I especially like the second one, great composition / color / contrasts...what ever the proper photographic terminology is I really liked that one. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SEAHUNT186 (Dec 24, 2004)

Nice pics!!


----------



## Hop (May 21, 2004)

Nice Pics.
Who's Gulfcoast is that?
I need to look at mounting a trolling motor to my 180GC and would like to look at one first. I'd hate to have to patch a bunch of holes if i mess it up.
--Hop


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Some nice photos, especially the 2nd one!


----------



## ghost (Apr 23, 2005)

2 coolers, thanks for the comments. I enjoy shooting a few pics on the water because you never know what you are going to capture. When you see me with allot of pics, you know the fish were not biting. lol. 


Hop, the boat in the pics are of a Transport, not a GC. I have a 20' GC that I just mounted a TM on. Mine has the raised platform on the floor for a TM to mount and that made it easy. Does yours?


----------



## Hop (May 21, 2004)

Mine has a raised deck in the front that has camber.
http://www.uberstorage.com/tex/public/Boat/Console.jpg
http://www.uberstorage.com/tex/public/Boat/GC01.jpg
I've seen another 180GC with a trolling motor on the bow but,
i didn't get a chance to look at it real well. 
My question is how to go about getting to the bolts under the deck after it's 
mounted.
Thanks, Hop
P.S. Sorry to hijack your thread.


----------



## rippin lips (Jan 8, 2005)

Pics turned out GREAT .Man I am FATTT.Time to lose some weight before the next pics.

Woody


----------



## ghost (Apr 23, 2005)

Rippin, your not fat, the camera adds 20lbs. The wind was blowing through your shirt and made it puff out! Yea, yea, thats the story. lol.


----------



## ghost (Apr 23, 2005)

Hop, they make bolts that are like "molly bolts" that expand as you tighten them up. My deck has a raised area with an access screw hatch to get to the wires for the female plug. I was able to get my hand/arm in the hole and put lock nuts on my bolts.


----------



## ghost (Apr 23, 2005)

Hop, here is the way mine is set up. I was able to get to the under side, so I used bolts and nuts (Stainless).


----------



## Hop (May 21, 2004)

Sweet setup.
I wish i had a mount like that. I'm sure i'll have to shim the TM so it sits level.
I found a chase for the battery wires. Now it's just a matter of sticking my head thru the anchor stow to try and see if i can get to the underside.
http://www.uberstorage.com/tex/public/Boat/Anchorstow.JPG
Sounds like it should be a learning experence. lol
--Hop


----------



## ghost (Apr 23, 2005)

Hop, here are a few little things you can do that will make your boat a little quieter. Where your anchor sits against the curved fiberglass area in your stow area, cut some 1/4" rubber and glue or velcro it down to the area. When you bounce across the waves and the anchor bounces up and down, it won't make allot of racket. Also, put some velcro on the hatch to the anchor storage so it won't bounce up and down when in rough water as well. Both will sure cut down on the racket.


----------



## GoingCoastal (May 24, 2004)

ghost said:


> Rippin, your not fat, the camera adds 20lbs. The wind was blowing through your shirt and made it puff out! Yea, yea, thats the story. lol.


JOhn , The camera didnt add those 20lbs. 
Donuts and Beer did that !

Ghost I got the same TM set up on my GC . 
My Dad had the kind that was mounted on the gunnel and got so sick of it he moved the TM to the back of the Boat

Dave


----------



## rippin lips (Jan 8, 2005)

I say it was the camera ! Thats my story and I am sticking to it !


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

John,

Camera, wind, whatever. It's just the "teddy bear" look. I like it.

On a man, it means he's contented. On a woman, it just means we're fat! LOL


----------

